# libc.so.6 && FMOD && FreeBSD



## Sa3r (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi
Im studying computer sciences in a school where FreeBSD has been setup on the computers. I have to make a project which deals with sound and I need FMOD. First of all, you got to know that I cannot use the computer as if it was mine and to use FMOD I must do :
gcc main.c -o main -L./FMOD -flmod-3.75 . (DIR FMOD/ fmod-3.75.so)

Then I see :
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libc.so.6, needed by ./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libdl.so.2, needed by ./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libm.so.6, needed by ./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so, not ffound (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libpthread.so.0, needed by ./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so: undefined reference to `getenv@GLIBC_2.0'
./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so: undefined reference to `strcpy@GLIBC_2.0'
./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so: undefined reference to `free@GLIBC_2.0'
./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so: undefined reference to `write@GLIBC_2.0'
./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so: undefined reference to `inet_addr@GLIBC_2.0'
./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so: undefined reference to `atoi@GLIBC_2.0'
./FMOD/libfmod-3.75.so: undefined reference to `tan@GLIBC_2.0'
...

So I guess I need to find an old version of FMOD which isn't linked to libc 6.
Ive been looking for it for a long time but i didn't find anything. Where else can I find something like that ?

best regards 

B.


----------



## ale (Feb 4, 2009)

misc/compat6x ?


----------



## Sa3r (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey ale.
Thx for your answer but i cannot install anything even a lib !
Is it possible to link a directory with the libc in my makefile ?
Or may be there is a FMOD version < version 3.75


----------



## crsd (Feb 4, 2009)

run `file` on libfmod-3.75.so


----------



## mjguzik (Feb 4, 2009)

It seems that you're trying to use Linux library linked to glibc. It won't work that way. Get sources and recompile it.


----------



## Sa3r (Feb 5, 2009)

mjguzik said:
			
		

> It seems that you're trying to use Linux library linked to glibc. It won't work that way. Get sources and recompile it.



that's what I thought. But FMOD sources aren't available on the FMOD site ! :/ 
And I didn't find the source somewhere else.
It's works on my Ubuntu but I still have no solution to make it works on FreeBSD 

Thx anyway Mjguzik !


----------



## mjguzik (Feb 5, 2009)

In this case you can ask your sysadmin to enable Linux compatibility. If you link your program statically it'd be only matter of loading appropriate module.


----------

